# Arthroscopic shoulder cpt code for biceps tenotomy, subacromial decompression with ma



## NL2022 (Jan 27, 2016)

What are the correct CPT code for arthroscopic shoulder for adhesive capsulitis, biceps tendon tear, impingement

I got the subcaromial decompression and he did do the acromoplasty - 29826

For the biceps tenotomy there was significant damage- the shaver was used to release the biceps tendon. I am looking at 29823.( would this be considered extensive?)

Also can you bill for the manipulation under anesthesia- he stated that before he could start the procedure the shoulder was very stiff  so he had to manipulate the shoulder to full range of motion. I am looking at 23700 but I am unsure if these can be billed together.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## sxcoder1 (Jan 27, 2016)

I would use 29826 and 29823.  Manipulation is included.


----------



## NL2022 (Jan 27, 2016)

Thanks for the reply. That is what i was thinking just needed to be sure.


----------

